
That party was way worse than it sounds - thomson
https://medium.com/@paulbiggar/that-party-was-way-worse-than-it-sounds-29f4a3c7e4b8
======
cwkoss
Here's a blackhat business model:

1\. Be an attractive woman

2\. Get a number of spy cameras and invites these parties

3\. Get photos of the richest people in SV in compromising positions

4\. Move to your favorite non-extradition country.

5\. Extort them over TOR for $1M in Bitcoin or else you'll release the
pictures to all of their families, partners, boards, clients, and tech blogs.

~~~
tech4all
Wasn't this basically episode 2 of season 3 of "Black Mirror"?

~~~
cwkoss
Pretty much :-D

Extorting them to do specific actions would certainly be more interesting. If
you could get dirt on 1% of SV's 1%, you could use their power to change the
region significantly.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I wish I thought it was so easy and simple to make the world a better place.
The idea of being a kind of modern Mata Hari has a certain appeal, but seems
pretty unrealistic.

